# Blue looks *fancy*



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

My new equine partner is Blue! She's not mine, unfortunately, but I love leasing this girl. I had a clinic a while back and a little extra care turned my very Plain Jane palomino extra fancy! So I just had to share this photo.

I'm planning on asking if I can put her on supplements in the spring...I feel she could have some dapples in her summer coat, which would be so cute!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Very cute picture and beautiful horse! Love her all "fancied" up! How did she end up with the name Blue? Haha I was expecting to see a horse of a totally different color when I look at the pic. Regardless, she is lovely and how fun that you are able to lease her!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

To me there’s nothing plain Jane about a palomino. She looks fantastic!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a beautiful horse - glad you got the lease.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

She is gorgeous! You've done a great job with her. Enjoy


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks guys! Yes, a palomino is my favourite colour, so def not a plain colour! She has zero white markings so that makes her a bit plain as I love chrome. But I hope to fix that next year with *dapples*!!!

Chinchillafuzzy, reason she's called Blue is because she was a blue dot on her momma's ultrasound lol.

Her show name is Blonde Moment.

And she lives up to it


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

That is so cute! I knew there had to be a good story behind it


----------

